# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Anyone changed a roughing wheel??

## gibby2020

Hi everyone

Anyone out there with experience changing a roughing wheel on their edger? Is it an easy swap or does the nut need a specific torque or any re-calibration procedure needed?


We have a NIDEK LE 9000 S.


Thanks
Gibby

----------


## gibby2020

Here's what I've learned: It;s an easy swap. Loosen nut, R&R roughing wheel and run a few test edgings using demo lenses and see if its under or over.
Seems to be it.....

----------


## HindSight2020

> Here's what I've learned: It;s an easy swap. Loosen nut, R&R roughing wheel and run a few test edgings using demo lenses and see if its under or over.
> Seems to be it.....


That's pretty much it.  Years ago when we had the old Wecos, we would also put a light coat of petroleum jelly on the shaft and on the inside face of each wheel to keep it lubricated.

----------


## mdeimler

Yep, that's it.  Also, re-lube the shaft.

----------


## David_Garza

> Here's what I've learned: It;s an easy swap. Loosen nut, R&R roughing wheel and run a few test edgings using demo lenses and see if its under or over.
> Seems to be it.....


Looks like I need to update my Edging wheel as well.  Gonna try a DIY and see how it goes!

----------

